# BMI of 15.1 and dropping



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

Half a year ago my BMI was 16.8, already very underweight so I tried to eat more. I am naturally skinney, but I knew that 16.8 was ridicously low...
So imagine how I felt when I found out I now have a BMI of 15.1! No wonder people think I'm anerexic! 
I'm not anerexic but I think I have an eating disorder. Since october I have been eating extremely little, even though I am hungry and want to eat normal sized meals- I just can't. I take a few bites and feel ill...I sit in class and my stomach growls but at lunch I will take a bite of roll, a bite of apple, a couple of crisps and half a kitkat.
This is getting stupid...any advice?
My parents don't know yet and I will have my first counselling appointment on wednesday (school counselor)...should I just wait until then?!
(Btw I am 5 ft 6'' and weigh 94 lbs)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

You should go to a doctor to rule out physical causes. If there's no medical problem, it may be anxiety. It's good you have a counseling appointment soon.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

A friend of mine had similar symptoms and went from being probably slightly overweight to being underweight; she had coeliac disease. That isn't to say that is what you have, but you may have some sort of food allergy, or other GI problem. Go see your doc, and then a GI doc if necessary, who'll hopefully be able to pinpoint the issue, and then give you a course of treatment. In the mean time, maybe you could at least try to eat some gluten free things to see if that makes a difference, just to see if it is coeliac disease.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Could be anything. I know when I had similar problems in eating, it was because I was severely depressed.


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

But when should I go to the doctors? I can't go by myself because I'm under 16, but my parents don't know about this problem or my SA....should I just tell them about my eating issues?...about my SA as well? Or should I tell them in a month or two after I've seen a counselor?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

when i was very depressed I couldnt eat, I would have a meal in front of me, and look at it, and feel like the effort to actually eat that meal was sickening. If I had one or two bites, that was it. You need to go to a Doctor, it may not be the same thing as me, but its surely not a good thing, and sounds anxiety/depression related.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

biffyclyroluver said:


> But when should I go to the doctors? I can't go by myself because I'm under 16, but my parents don't know about this problem or my SA....should I just tell them about my eating issues?...about my SA as well? Or should I tell them in a month or two after I've seen a counselor?


If you're insured you should be able to see your doctor without your parents (as long as you can get there). Depending on the issues, the doctor may not even be able to tell your parents why you saw them.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Try all kind of nuts, seeds, unroasted and unsalted. they come in small volume with lots of calories.

And forget unheatlhy foods like crisps and kitkat, i bet u know why they make your stomach ill


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

lonelyjew:1059743544 said:


> If you're insured you should be able to see your doctor without your parents (as long as you can get there). Depending on the issues, the doctor may not even be able to tell your parents why you saw them.


I live in England and it is different here...we don't have insurance unless you want private health care and we can't afford that!
Last time I went to the doctors they told me to go and get my dad from the waiting room because of some new law/policy :/ but if I went with a friend (also under 16) and told them that this is an issue my parents don't yet know (and possibly took a letter from my counselor in) do you think that would be fine?

My parents don't understand how things have been for me and I'm worried that 'have you been suffering from any condition that may be related to this?' question will come up at the doctors...


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Does doing any exercise make you want to eat?


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

biffyclyroluver said:


> I live in England and it is different here...we don't have insurance unless you want private health care and we can't afford that!
> Last time I went to the doctors they told me to go and get my dad from the waiting room because of some new law/policy :/ but if I went with a friend (also under 16) and told them that this is an issue my parents don't yet know (and possibly took a letter from my counselor in) do you think that would be fine?
> 
> My parents don't understand how things have been for me and I'm worried that 'have you been suffering from any condition that may be related to this?' question will come up at the doctors...


I don't know how the British system works, but maybe you could call your doctor's office and explain to them a situation. I have a hard time believing that the British system would be so primitive as to deny healthcare to adolescents who don't want their parents to know all of their issues. I understand needing parental consent for procedures, but not for a checkup.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

biffyclyroluver said:


> Half a year ago my BMI was 16.8, already very underweight so I tried to eat more. I am naturally skinney, but I knew that 16.8 was ridicously low...
> So imagine how I felt when I found out I now have a BMI of 15.1! No wonder people think I'm anerexic!
> I'm not anerexic but I think I have an eating disorder. Since october I have been eating extremely little, even though I am hungry and want to eat normal sized meals- I just can't. I take a few bites and feel ill...I sit in class and my stomach growls but at lunch I will take a bite of roll, a bite of apple, a couple of crisps and half a kitkat.
> This is getting stupid...any advice?
> ...


Is it food in general that make you feel ill or only certain foods and if its certain foods what kind? 
You said you ate a roll, apple, crisps, and kitkat.
Everything except the apple has gluten in it.
Kitkats have dairy as well which is also a common allergen.

Perhaps try avoiding anything with gluten and dairy for a few days and see if you feel any better? Alot of things nowadays unfortunately have dairy and/or gluten in them so you have to read the ingredients carefully. Thats probably the best advice I can give without going to the doctor hopefully its just more of a food intolerance and not something more serious.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm pretty sure parental consent is needed when you visit a doctor if you're under the age. Legality thing whenever it comes to signing things.

Your best option right now if you don't know how to tell your parents is to wait for school counselling. They may be better able to assist you on the direction you should take.


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

^ thanks I will try to explain this problem to her



Borophyll:1059744201 said:


> Is it food in general that make you feel ill or only certain foods and if its certain foods what kind?
> You said you ate a roll, apple, crisps, and kitkat.
> Everything except the apple has gluten in it.
> Kitkats have dairy as well which is also a common allergen.
> ...


Its any food...I know its not an allergy or anything because I've had all these foods before...its the concept and thought of eating that makes me feel ill- occasionally I can eat more and not feel ill (same foods as usual) 
All foods I just not eat after a few bites


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

if you can see a doctor and they rule out any physical conditions, they might give you an appetite stimulant. It can increase your hunger, capacity to eat, increase the ability for foods to taste good, decrease the feelings of feeling bloated. This would just be for the time being until you can reteach your body how to eat.

I was 106 lbs 5'11" when I was 18 and I started on appetite stimulants such as Zyprexa. That along with a healthy eating plan, I was able to get up to a healthy weight of about 155-160lbs. I'm now off all strong appetite stimulants and I'm sitting around 144lbs and am relatively content with my weight. I have MUCH more energy and feel much healthier than my previous state of health.

Your condition can be treated. Just make sure you find a doctor who takes your condition SERIOUSLY. Most people are lulled into this sense that people only want to LOSE weight nowadays and that it could never be the other way around.


----------

